# Mise en veille écran sur demande



## Fredche (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

heureux possesseur d'un IMac 27" core i7 depuis hier (ouf ), j'ai toujours mon G5 20" en parfait état et se trouve à côté du premier.
J'utilise Teleport pour n'utiliser qu'un seul clavier et une seule souris sur les deux avec le curseur qui passe de l'un à l'autre, c'est assez fantastique à utiliser. 27" + 20", le top. :style:
J'ai voulu regarder un trailer en HD sur le 27", le problème c'est que l'éclairage produit par le 20" me gêne.

Je voudrais donc pouvoir mettre l'écran en veille sur demande.

Je crois que certains (gros) softs de gestion d'énergie (payants) permettent cela. Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il un moyen de faire cela assez facilement ? Ou un petit programme de gestion d'énergie gratos qui aurait cette fonction ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Fredche.

*EDIT :*

Il y a bien la combi ctrl + shift + eject mais c'est l'écran du 27" qui s'éteint même si le pointeur de la souris est actif sur le 20" ...


----------



## Fìx (19 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai sûrement pas ta solution ultime, mais j'ai peut-être pour toi ta solution de dépannage :

En mettant l'option "Mettre le moniteur en veille" dans l'un de tes coins actifs :








Bon courage en tout cas! Tu me fais de la peine avec tes problèmes!  Décidément, j'goûte pas assez la chance que j'ai de n'en avoir qu'un de 24" chez moi! :rose:


----------



## Fredche (19 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bon courage en tout cas! Tu me fais de la peine avec tes problèmes!  Décidément, j'goûte pas assez la chance que j'ai de n'en avoir qu'un de 24" chez moi! :rose:



Mdr, effectivement ça me pose quelques problèmes existentiels avec 27 + 20" 

Sinon, bonne idée mais, avec Teleport, je perds 2 coins actifs sur chaque écran, les deux restants me servent pour exposé et afficher le bureau, ceux-là je ne m'en passerai pas ... 

Bonne idée quand même. 

*EDIT :*

En regardant les options de Teleport, il y en a une qui permet de passer d'un Mac à l'autre en étant obligé d'appuyer sur une touche, j'ai choisi la touche Cmd. 

Du coup les 4 coins actifs restent ... actifs 

Donc voilà, coins pour Exposé, Dashboard, Bureau et le 4è sur le 27" économiseur d'écran, sur le 20" mise en veille. Et touche Cmd pour passer d'un Mac à l'autre. 

Problème existentiel résolu  Merci Fix


*RE-EDIT*

Ben finalement non, c'est bien actif, l'écran passe en veille, mais Teleport ne me permet pas de repasser sur le 27" en même temps que d'aller dans le coin qui active la mise en veille. Il y a un temps de latence. Du coup pour repasser sur le 27, l'écran se rallume ... Et m**deuuu. Lol.

Autre solution à envisager du coup ...


----------

